# Blood Group matching



## x-gill-x (Nov 25, 2009)

I am undergoing doner egg treatment in Spain and I have just received a call from my clinic telling me that they have a match for me, however the doner is blood group o-, my husband and myself are A+.  Does anyone know if this will be an issue?


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

only if you wanted to try to keep the ed a secret x


----------



## scov (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi i believe that your husbands positive blood group is dominant over negative,so the baby would probably have a positive blood group too. also it is only a problem if you were a negative blood group and your hubby and donor were positive, as you would need anti d injections. I am an o negative myself and my hubby positive so i my body might try to reject the extra cells that positive blood has.


----------



## wallaroo (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi,

Scov is right, your baby is likely to be Rh+ve if your husband is. It is also possible that the baby could be o+ve even if you're both A (do a google search on the heredity of blood groups).

Good luck with your treatment!

Wallaroo


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

A is dominant and O is recessive.. i think that means the baby would be A even if the genotype was AO. So I don't think it would even be noticeable, thought the child could have a baby with O blood, which might cause confusion! 

For the donor to be rh negative has no impact.


----------



## x-gill-x (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the info ladies.  I've been told that if we were able to have a baby naturally it could have been blood group o anyway. With the doner being blood group o- the baby could be a+, a- or o+ or o-.  

My main concern was being forced into a corner and having to tell he baby about the doner.  Now we can relax slightly about it.  Although I'd be concerned if it was o- as it's very rare.

We have decided to go ahead with the doner so the clinic are retrieving the eggs on Sunday so fingers crossed everything goes well x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Here's a simple guide to blood group and rhesus inheirtance. http://www.nzblood.co.nz/?t=32 There was an interactive site somewhere but I can't find it.

xgillx good luck with your cycle
L x


----------

